# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Tutoriel d'introduction  la cryptographie

## Jean-Philippe Dub

Bonjour,

Raymond nous propose un tutoriel d'Introduction  la Cryptographie qui prsente les fondements et le fonctionnement de la cryptographie. Il intressera le lecteur qui connat peu ou pas le domaine et qui souhaiterait comprendre le fonctionnement et les mcanismes mis en uvre en cryptographie. Un minimum de culture mathmatique sera parfois ncessaire lors de la lecture de certains paragraphes.

N'hsitez pas  nous faire part de vos remarques, suggestions, questions... dans cette discussion.

Bonne lecture  tous :;):

----------


## pi-2r

salut jpjp507  :;): ,
j'ai feuillet rapidement l'article, et je le trouve intressant. 
A cette premire lecture je constate que l'article demande un certains niveau de connaissance (t'en en math qu'en informatique ).

Je posterai surement dans le week-end, d'autres remarques.

a+ et bon courage  ram-0000  :;):

----------


## pi-2r

salut,

je pense qu'il aurait t bien de dire ou l'on peut retrouver les algorithmes que tu cites.
par exemple, on peut retrouver l'algorithme 3-DES et AES dans tous ce qui est la protection de tlcommunications, chiffrement des tlvisions  page, pour l'intgrit par hachage cela se retrouve avec les tlchargements, enfin, l'algorithme RSA est principalement utilis dans le domaine bancaire (protocole de paiement avec les spcification EMV )

Pour ce qui est des livres, j'aurais rajout les titres suivants:
-Cryptography in C and C++ 
-Applied Cryptography


sinon l'article en lui mme est bien expliqu  ::king::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Merci pour tes commentaires pi-2r, ceux-ci seront trs utiles  celui qui a crit l'article ::king::

----------


## ram-0000

> je pense qu'il aurait t bien de dire ou l'on peut retrouver les algorithmes que tu cites.
> par exemple, on peut retrouver l'algorithme 3-DES et AES dans tous ce qui est la protection de tlcommunications, chiffrement des tlvisions  page, pour l'intgrit par hachage cela se retrouve avec les tlchargements, enfin, l'algorithme RSA est principalement utilis dans le domaine bancaire (protocole de paiement avec les spcification EMV )


Je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ce point de vue. Les algorithmes cits ne sont pas ddis  un secteur d'activit (tlcom, banques) mais  une pratique plus gnrale : la cryptographie. Il faut voir cela comme une boite  outils d'algorithmes. Effectivement le milieu bancaire utilisera RSA mais aussi DES ou AES. De mme pour les tlcom, l'authentification du client se fait probablement avec un certificat qui utilise aussi ces algorithmes. Donc je prvoir le voir comme des algo d'une pratique commune plutt que des algo spcifiques  un mtier.




> Pour ce qui est des livres, j'aurais rajout les titres suivants:
> -Cryptography in C and C++


OK, je rajoute




> Applied Cryptography


Il y tait dj mais sous le nom franais (puisqu'il a t traduit) : Cryptographie applique




> sinon l'article en lui mme est bien expliqu


Merci

----------


## pi-2r

> Je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ce point de vue. Les algorithmes cits ne sont pas ddis  un secteur d'activit (tlcom, banques) mais  une pratique plus gnrale : la cryptographie. Il faut voir cela comme une boite  outils d'algorithmes. Effectivement le milieu bancaire utilisera RSA mais aussi DES ou AES. De mme pour les tlcom, l'authentification du client se fait probablement avec un certificat qui utilise aussi ces algorithmes. Donc je prvoir le voir comme des algo d'une pratique commune plutt que des algo spcifiques  un mtier.


c'est vrai, mais cela est pour donner une ide aux lecteurs, a savoir ou peuvent tre appliqus les algorithmes que tu nonces dans ton article

----------

